# Is a new WFT-E4 IIa being developed?



## Caps18 (Feb 24, 2011)

Or does anyone know what is going on with this? Most places on-line are 'out of stock', Adorama looks like they might have some, but is a new version coming out? Maybe with GPS built-in???


----------



## tzalmagor (Mar 2, 2011)

Caps18 said:


> Or does anyone know what is going on with this? Most places on-line are 'out of stock', Adorama looks like they might have some, but is a new version coming out? Maybe with GPS built-in???



Canon now makes PowerShot cameras with GPS built in. I hope Canon would add GPS directly into Canon DSLRs, rather than force photographers to spend a few hundred dollars on a 2 pounds grip that goes wireless.


----------



## Jaleel (Mar 2, 2011)

I hope it's like the Nikon unit so that I can use it with multiple cameras. My partner has the Nikon wireless unit and it just works with just about any Nikon. Nothing like spending $700 on something that only works with a few cameras or select cameras in this day and age.


----------

